# Another 9" about to be renewed



## firemech (Mar 8, 2013)

I have ordered the wick kit and manual and am about to begin to tear down my 1958 9A. Bought about a year ago but have been to busy to do much with it but looking and the improvements many have shown here I think at the very least it deserves to be dismantled, checked over and cleaned then felts and wicks installed. It came with a Buck 6 inch 3 jaw, a bison 6 1/4inch four jaw, QCTP thread indicator an some other tooling. Due to the enthusiasm of many on this site I think it's time


----------



## fretsman (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice, I look forward to watching your progress as I too would someday like to "re-new" my SB9A

Thanks for sharing-
Dave


----------



## Splat (Mar 8, 2013)

Darn right, it's time Firemech! Get that baby cleaned up and she'll treat ya right.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Mar 8, 2013)

It actually looks really good....I wouldn't dismantle it other than taking apart the compound and crosslide.....and definitely replace felts and wicks.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 9, 2013)

She looks like she's in really good condition, and a great candidate for a full restore. Or at least just go through it and replace all the wicks and tune her up. The problem I had when I did my 10L was I couldn't put it all back together without painting, and polishing, etc, it became an obsession. But it was fun and I'm glad I did it. So I will follow this thread and see which direction you go, either way it will be good. Take your time and do her right, and have some fun too.


----------



## Taz (Mar 9, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> The problem I had when I did my 10L was I couldn't put it all back together without painting, and polishing, etc, it became an obsession.



I'm having that same problem too!  Mine was pretty ugly though.  At first my plan was strip, paint, and go, but then I polished the tailstock quill, took one look and I was done for.  Now I'm filing sand peaks off, using bondo, and toying with a custom oil delivery system. LOL. You're very right though, if the end isn't all you can see, the entire journey is very fun.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 10, 2013)

Taz said:


> I'm having that same problem too!  Mine was pretty ugly though.  At first my plan was strip, paint, and go, but then I polished the tailstock quill, took one look and I was done for.  Now I'm filing sand peaks off, using bondo, and toying with a custom oil delivery system. LOL. You're very right though, if the end isn't all you can see, the entire journey is very fun.


 
Yeah we kinda get sucked in, LOL. I didn't go through all the filling with bondo and putty though, I left all the original grind and cast marks. I thought it was kinda cool, I thought about the men that made the lathes 60+ years ago and decided to leave the grind and sand cast roughness and just stripped and painted them as they where. But that was just me, and I intend to use my lathe, she won't be pretty forever. LOL. Some guys go the route of filling and smoothing before painting and boy they sure look nice! To each their own. As long as we fix em, use em, and preserve em, it's all good.


----------

